# Obsessive Nibbling



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

My dog has an issue. She nibbles constantly on anything she can get her little teeth on. It's not biting, it's nibbling like she'd she'd scratch an itch on herself. It used to not bother us, but now it's to a point where she does it so much she's putting holes in things. She does have a designated nibbling shirt, and I try to redirect as much as possibly, but the amount she nibbles bothers me a bit.

Can this be caused by stress or perhaps fleas? We are battling an awfully stubborn flea problem at the moment. I'm not sure what could be stressing her. She's a bit off right now because of a heat wave and lack of walking (no one lets me walk her at night and it's too hot for her during the day. Silly thing is I'm plenty old enough, but a woman was sexually assaulted not far from my home and the guy was never caught, so everyone is still quite paranoid about it) but it's been going on pretty well since we got her a year ago.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Does she always chew on clothing? Dogs dont generalize well, you give her a shirt to chew on and she thinks she can chew on any shirt/clothing. She could have a slight form of OCD if she is constantly having to nibble on something. Would she ignore a kong with peanut butter to nibble on something?

Is no one walking her? That's not very fare..couldn't someone walk with you, or couldn't you go earlier in the morning when it's cool.


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

She chews on anything that's soft. Blankets, pillows, that sort of thing. She usually leaves clothing alone, except for her shirt, unless you're wearing it. She's not a big kong lover but she will ignore her nylabone to randomly start nibbling on something. Her nylabone is her favourite thing to chew.

The only other person who could walk her with me is mum, and she's not fond of her the dark herself, so she won't. The poor dog just wants to lay around the house all day, the heats getting to her pretty bad. She still gets play time and training inside, and a bit in the yard.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

My mom had a Lhasa Apso that did that. It seemed like it was a "comforting" thing for the dog. She used to get home, and change into her "nibble pants" so the dog wouldn't ruin her good pants. She'd sit down, and he'd nibble the hem. It got so that she didn't really notice it anymore. He'd only do it to people he liked/trusted.

Her vet said that maybe he was weaned too early, and that it was comforting to him.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread is 13 years old, so I am closing it to avoid confusion. Feel free to start a new thread, but be careful about posting links to other sites. You might want to review the forum rules.


----------

